# Mogadore 08' DOW bass samplings!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Check these out- this is as crazy as it gets inland Ohio:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...prospects/d3 prospects/MOGADORE RESERVOIR.pdf

IF...we hit it right weather wise, the early April event might shatter electric fishn' records with our series- feast or famine potential with the cold water
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny how some lakes change.
Looks like Mogadore is now one heck of a trophy Bass lake.
Once famous for its panfish,its strange to see it rated poor for Gills and Redears.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice to see Moggy back on that official list. Some know she has _always_ been "Excellent"!

Looks like several lakes here in NE Ohio also rated as "Excellent" for bass this coming season!

State has several updated maps available too!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/default/tabid/6518/Default.aspx


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> A total of 435 bass measuring at least 8 were sampled! More than 63% of the
> bass sampled were at least 12. A very high 47% of the fish sampled also were at least 15.


Thats just unheard of in Ohio...I wanna see the BIG ones ! :B

I caught some channel cats on topwater last season during a feed on top- did it a WBranch one time too! The Channels make for an interesting jig bite from time to time!!! 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

LaDue is rated as "EXCELLENT" too!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"Mother" and "Auntie" appear to be caring for their children well Parma!!!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Nip, Last year I seen it wiff my own eyes at Moggie!!

Great fishing (if you're after bass) at Mogadore but the panfish aren't gonna make panfishermen happy...

Read a great article that kind of flies in the face of current fisheries management - but it helps to explain the explosion of bass and the decline in bluegill numbers. 

Can a lake be fished out?

See you on the water!

Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That is quite possibly the MOST interesting read about the biology of bass I have ever read!!! 

Outstanding!!!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i found a 4.5-5 lber off of a dam on north cleveland. snagged a tube while it was falling off of a surface mat. middle of summer, man that was a pretty fish


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've only fished that lake two or three times, but never really had any luck with bass. We caught a lot of panfish, but no bass. Guess I'll have to check it out again this year!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

What a fantastic turn around! I remember last year everyone complaining that there were not Bass in Mogadore.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

that was for sure the most interesting read on bass biology i ever read...thanks! just a great article. everyone here should read it...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> That is quite possibly the MOST ineteresting read about the biology of bass I have ever read!!!
> 
> Outstanding!!!


His population studies are very interesting to say the least!

I think the feeding behavior and the fish's ability to become conditioned stuff might need some further followup.


----------



## panfishpal (Mar 1, 2009)

There are still no Bass in Mogadore, trust me no bass in Mogadore.  


I have always had pretty good luck with the Bass in Mogadore especially up around the north ****.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Note the article date... it still suggests many of the things I have always said..."man is not that powerful compared to nature"... shy of coal ash screaming down a mountain with a levee break or somthin' that is.

I did forward the article to some bio friends for more info with their familiarity with his work- I'd like to know their take.

I would bet if we hit the weather right for the Spring Open event 4/5 we might see that 4lb+ per fish average make it to the scales. I doubt much in between- feast of famine for this event. A sack or one BIG fish for first!!! I just wanna be warm!!!

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Since when has it ever been warm for one of your Spring Opens?? Mabey this will be the one!!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Note the article date... it still suggests many of the things I have always said..."man is not that powerful compared to nature"... shy of coal ash screaming down a mountain with a levee break or somthin' that is.
> 
> I did forward the article to some bio friends for more info with their familiarity with his work- I'd like to know their take.
> 
> ...


Great point, Nip. Moggie has been through cycles before and has always recovered. Last year at this time I believe the comments were all about the lack of weeds and that the lake would be doomed.

Nature adjusts just fine without us!

Here's to the 4lb average for the April event!

Bob

P.S. Let us know what your biologist friends say about the article


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

can i take a boat on mogadore with an outboard attached but with no gas and the motor tilted up out of the water? just using the bow mount to get around. otherwise i would have to use the canoe. not fun when the wind blows.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> can i take a boat on mogadore with an outboard attached but with no gas and the motor tilted up out of the water? just using the bow mount to get around. otherwise i would have to use the canoe. not fun when the wind blows.


Nope. Mogadore requires all gas motors, gas cans, etc. be removed from the boat. Purely electric or 'human powered' boats...

Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is one response thus far Erter. I don't have permission to ID him but here's a bit:



> Thanks for sharing the article. Wow&#8230;that is an old piece&#8230;1963. I actually do not know much about Dr. Bennett. In those days the dissemination of information was not like today&#8230;and I don&#8217;t recall his work being talked about in school (of course that was a long time ago&#8230;and I may have forgotten!). His research is cited in many older research articles&#8230;so his work formed the basis of a lot of studies that I am familiar with&#8230;and I was just being exposed to the popular research at the time I was in school.
> 
> This article brings up a lot of good points that as you mention are very relevant to our meeting. A lot of the reservoirs we fish today were recently completed or had not even been built in 1963, and the whole concept of reservoir management was in its&#8217; infancy. A whole body of information developed in this area since then. The amount of fishing pressure for bass has also went through the roof. Yet many of the concepts he presents from his research on small lakes and ponds are still valid today. Important are his insights on bass &#8211; bluegill interactions&#8230;which work together to drive bass populations in small systems without shad. Add shad and habitat to the mix in our larger bodies of water and that just makes it more complicated and interesting.
> 
> From an angling perspective, I like his insight on the color blue. Not sure that I have a yellow Pop-R in my tackle box???


I love the science guys- they are always so positive 

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting your friend's reply, Nip.

His point about 'adding shad to the mix complicates things' is well taken. The shad balls that I've seen at Moggie are incredible - at times they literally make the water surface boil. That quantity of baitfish is good for the bass (and any other predator species), is of no benefit to the bluegill, and can make catching bass with artificials difficult due to the availability of forage.

Don't know about you but I view Mogadore as more of a natural lake than a reservoir. It is over 70 years old now, is never drawn down and there is little current moving through the lake since the dam simply operates as a natural berm rather than a flood-control or power generating device. Does that change the way the ODNR manages the fishery - or should it change the management techniques?

Keep us posted on the other biologists' feedback!

Bob


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

A natural lake with 4 road beds, 6 bridges and an old dam. Not to mention at least 3 house foundations. Especially in the spring there is a definate current.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeabu, You would know if someone lost a boot with that awesome side sonar you have. That was a very good article. I wonder how many of us will go out and buy a blue jig and a yellow popper? I already use yellow poppers flyfishing but I will get me some bigger ones for the bass.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I did did out a few black and blue jigs. Anyone need the GPS coordinates for a boot?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Found a study that might somewhat explain whats going on at Aunt Moggie in regards to the bass and bluegill. The shad are the catalyst!

In a nutshell the shad compete with young bluegill and redear for food, it begins as early as the larval stage and continues through adulthood!
Bad enough for the panfishers right?

Here's where the bass come in. Given a choice of the two, largemouth almost always choose the soft bodied shad as a foodsource over the spiny rayed, cover oriented sunfish. In lab experiments fingerling bluegill were fed on less than nine other forage choices including shad!

Basically the bluegill get off to a slow from the shad competition then the population of runt gills is not held in check as the primary predator focuses on a more viable prey option (shad).

It's a long read but here's the link if anyone is interested...

http://www4.ncsu.edu/~ddaday/Aday et al 2003 - TAFS bluegill vs gizzard shad.pdf


----------



## Stowfishman7 (Jan 18, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> can i take a boat on mogadore with an outboard attached but with no gas and the motor tilted up out of the water? just using the bow mount to get around. otherwise i would have to use the canoe. not fun when the wind blows.


 You better get the canoe ready, no gas motors allowed on boat at mogadore. sorry


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A big feature to shad in any watersystem is thier destruction of the bottom adding to siltation problems, not to mention robbing the ecosystem of nutrients with their constant feeding.

Shad feed and live via the mud- stirring up a mess. Uncontrolled populations can be detrimental to the ecosystem.

I won't press further, as I am not qualified by any stretch- but a side effect not given much consideration by anglers.


----------



## Stowfishman7 (Jan 18, 2007)

panfishpal said:


> There are still no Bass in Mogadore, trust me no bass in Mogadore.
> 
> 
> I have always had pretty good luck with the Bass in Mogadore especially up around the north ****.


 Not only are there no bass, but most fish are gone from mogadore. Past 2 to 3 years have been really been awful for fishing. What happened to this lake is anyones guess. Used to be one of the top lakes for blue gills and crappies. Now all we can do is hang on to how it used to be. Damn shame.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Stowfishman7 said:


> Not only are there no bass, but most fish are gone from mogadore. Past 2 to 3 years have been really been awful for fishing. What happened to this lake is anyones guess. Used to be one of the top lakes for blue gills and crappies. Now all we can do is hang on to how it used to be. Damn shame.


I believe the other fella was kidding. Are you kidding or do you believe it is that bad? The bass at Mogadore are still there. Caught my personal best 2 summers ago!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> Found a study that might somewhat explain whats going on at Aunt Moggie in regards to the bass and bluegill. The shad are the catalyst!


Cull'in, that's interesting. One paragraph also indicated the potential for the shad to negatively impact the growth of bass - as the shad may become too large for the bass to feed on and then the large shad impact the ability of bass fry to effectively feed.

So...

Keep the bass population strong to control the shad, which helps the bluegill and other panfish and we have a balanced fishery - right?  (I'm no fisheries biologist so I'm throwing that out there for conversation...)

This thread changes the typical discussion from "...we need creel and slot limits..." to one of population balance.

BTW...Leeabu I'd like those boot coordinates 

Bob


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

how would it affect the fishery if we got rid of the shad? is there a way we could do that without killing any other species? by the way erterbass we might have to throw down for that boot.:beat-up:


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

castmaster00 said:


> ... by the way erterbass we might have to throw down for that boot.:beat-up:


You're on! 

Bob


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Just drove over Moggy after work today. Open water on the east end by CL road! I'll have to get my boat back together and quick.... I fabricated a nice little motor mount this week for my weed wacker/ outboard motor and my stuff is still out of order. Hope to run into some of you fellas out there soon.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok now you won't be able to find a parking spot even at 6am


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread is 12 years old. I think you should be fine....lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DL07 said:


> This thread is 12 years old. I think you should be fine....lol


Last time I was there. There was a line from the ramp all the way back to ellet all the license plates still had stickers from 09. People really want in on it


----------

